# 667 ? Da End - Tsoalr



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

Well folks, I have saved my most depressing sound effect for last. It has been a most excellent almost six years and I have you, the best fans in the world, to thank for it. I started Turn Signals as a lark, something to keep me sane while I worked at a non-creative dead-end job, [...]

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

